# BabsieGirl's self evaluation with Beta3 & Guggulbolic



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

Being that I've had great results with SwoleV.2., I've decided to add Beta3 and Guggulbolic by Syntrax to my list of supplements.  

I've been taking Beta3 & Guggulbolic for a week now and already I can feel a difference with my metabolism.  I will report to this thread once a week posting my progress.  If any of you are interested, please check out my diet journal as these wonderful supplements are listed in their as well.  You can also see the type of weight training and Cardio program I've put together during this evaluation. 

*Beta3* adrenergic agonists are the new tools against body fat.  In vertebrate studies, show they powerfully increase metabolism, promote lipolysis, improve insulin usage and sensitivity.  Beta3 contains the revolutionary dietary ingredient Octobpamine HCL/Norsynephrine HCL which as been shown in metabolic studies to be a NATURALLY occuring, extreemly potent B3 adrenergic agonist.

Beta3 is an adult dietary supplement.  I take 2 Capsules three times daily with food.  It can be taken with out food however I choose to take it WITH food.  You can combine Beta3 with MM4 for an increased synergistic effect.

*Gugglebolic* "Guggulsteriods" have been shown in studies to maintain normal blood lipid levels, support a fine skin texture by decreasing the appearance of blemishes and optimize thyroid gland function (thus supporting ideal fat loss and body weight).

Guggulbolic Extreme combines 30mg of pure E & Z guggulsterones along with a special, dark brown guggul extract which is standardized for an ultra-potent 6% TOTAL guggulsteriods and which conforms to all Ayurvedic standards.

Guggulbolic Extreme is also a dietary supplement that is taken 3 times daily (2 capsuls) and can be combined with other fat loss agents.

*You can all ask questions however, if you whore up this thread, I will ask you to delete your post(s)   Happy learning everyone*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

Bump for Starmania


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

Bump for Senimoni.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm watching.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

Seni  --  When we meet this week, I will more than likely have you start the Beta3 and Guggulbolic.  

Do you have any protein powder?  If so, what kind, from where?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah I don't eat meat very often I take Ultimate Nutrition 100% Whey, I was taking the Pro Complete or whatever.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

OKay.  We'll discuss your protein/supps Friday at the gym, take your bf, make diet plan, pics, etc.....

btw  ---  You won't be disappointed with SwoleV.2


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Can I go too Babsie?  I will take pics


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL....You're too far away.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

I have homework??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

huh?


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Where is Swollsville. That sounds like a fantasy land or something


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

NM...I'm tired I read your previous post incorrectly.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

Seni  --  Have you ordered your SwoleV.2 yet?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 13, 2003)

It just came today


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

SWEEET.......Did you get flavor or unflavor?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 13, 2003)

I was debating between sweet tart punch and tangy orange, but I ended up getting the orange....you...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

You'll love Orange.  It tastes just like Tangy cool-aide.


----------



## topolo (Nov 13, 2003)

i  found it---------thanks


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Babs, thanks for the invite.

  I've increased my dosage to 2 scoops (Swole V2) per day with 32 oz. water starting yesterday and all I can say is WOW.  I was freakin tight all day and at the gym, my legs felt like they were going to pop out of their skin. Rather than going up in weight, I've been trying to regain that mind/muscle link that I lost when I tried to go real heavy. The freakin pump I got yesterday was unreal.  Legs are starting to get sore today and they still feel tight.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

You're welcome Topolo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Hey Babs, thanks for the invite.
> 
> I've increased my dosage to 2 scoops (Swole V2) per day with 32 oz. water starting yesterday and all I can say is WOW.  I was freakin tight all day and at the gym, my legs felt like they were going to pop out of their skin. Rather than going up in weight, I've been trying to regain that mind/muscle link that I lost when I tried to go real heavy. The freakin pump I got yesterday was unreal.  Legs are starting to get sore today and they still feel tight.




I'm SO happy for you Rob.  A little advice can go a LONG way.  I will always recommend SwoleV.2.  Many people are having great experiences.

Yeah, you'll be tight for a while.  The pumps you get from SwoleV.2 are exactly how you put it.  UNREAL!!!!!!

Feel free in continuing to post your thoughts here.  Try introducing Beta3 & guggul stacked with MM4.  You think you're happy now.  Wait till all that kicks in.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 13, 2003)

It was the doseage change that probably did it Rob.  Like I told you in my Swole thread, I was told to take 1 scoop twice a day while my male training partner was instructed to use 2 scoops twice a day (more than the label says)

Glad you're happy with it.  I may have to check out the Beta 3 next!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

In his post he said he's taking 2 scoops a day.  Unless he meant to say he's doing 2 scoops twice a day. 

Beta3 is great.  I was going to wait to post this for next week.  But so far this week I've lost 5lbs and I had a cheat day yesterday since my daughter was home recovering from surgery and I had to sit with her, we munchied together.  I'll weigh in on Friday to be sure the 5lbs still stays away from my "cheat" day.  It was BAD!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 13, 2003)

oops! i misread.  i just assumed if he was now seeing results that he'd upped the doseage.

he said previously that he was on it for 5 weeks without much result.  so now i'm confused....

rob, were you taking less than the instructed amount for the first 5 weeks?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 13, 2003)

Babs,

Do you think I could/should stack the beta2 with san tight, it has guggels... in it or no?


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> oops! i misread.  i just assumed if he was now seeing results that he'd upped the doseage.
> 
> he said previously that he was on it for 5 weeks without much result.  so now i'm confused....
> ...




I'm currently taking 2 scoops 2X/day.  The container dosage did nothing for me.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 13, 2003)

yep.  that's what i had suggested (only b/c syntrax had suggested that doseage to my training partner)

glad you're seeing results now!


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 13, 2003)

Seems to me that Syntrax would get smart and put a weight table on the package for dosing.  Not everyone is brave enough to take more than recommended.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 13, 2003)

i agree.  i noticed that there wasn't a weight table and thought it wouldn't make sense for me (at 135 lbs) to be taking the same amount as him (at 230 lbs) - so i asked syntrax.  but a lot of people won't know to ask or bother.

they should update the packaging.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> In general Creatine should be taken like this:  See below.
> 
> *BODY WEIGHT*
> ...




Here is the weight table I provided on NG's thread.


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 13, 2003)

Does this apply to Swole as well?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

Let me check  Hang tight and I'll have an answer for ya


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 13, 2003)

Since you're checking, find out how many grams are in their little scoop.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

The gentleman I spoke with stated instead of doing level scoops.  The key is that you're using 2 ROUNDED scoops daily.    Doing this will give you the proper 9 gram serving.


BTW  --  This person did not shoot the Body Weight chart down either.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

I am happy to announce I've managed to (with the help of Beta3 and Guggulbolic) lose a total of 6lbs while maintaining lean muscle mass.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 17, 2003)

Since the 10th? WoW!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Since the 4th.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Bump for Var.

Additionally.

In taking SwoleV.2 I've now noticed GREAT endurance BIGGER PUMPS than the second day AND a bit more strenght.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 21, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 21, 2003)

BTW the swole is making me deathly thisty, which is probably a good thing b/c I'm forced to drink a ton of water


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 21, 2003)

I cannot update.  Today will be the second day in a row that I haven't taken Beta3 and Guggulbolic due to Endometriosis and the pain medication I needed to take.  Beta3 and Guggulbolic will be taken again starting Sat or Sun.

I haven't been able to eat the past two days either so I don't want to attribute to the weight loss being resulted by Beta3 and or Guggulbolic.

Be sure you're drinking 16oz of water alone with your Swole each serving and you're taking in your 1 to 1.5 gallons of water.  Is this your first week or second week with SwoleV.2?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 21, 2003)

Only first week. Maybe I misunderstood the directions, I was mixing a scoop with 16 ozs. Not taking the swole AND 16 more ozs.....that could be the issue. Also not close to 1.5 gallons of water, not even one, but I am trying, I think I'm getting close maybe 80-90 ozs.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 21, 2003)

BTW-  I hope you feel better, from what I've heard endometriosis is a bitch (scuse my language).........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 21, 2003)

You're doing it right if you're mixing the scoop with 16oz of water.  That's what I was saying above.  When I said 16oz alone, I meant along with.  Sorry for the typo.  

Be sure to get at least 1 gallon of water in because you don't want to dehydrate.

Since this is your first week, have you noticed any mood changes?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 21, 2003)

Mood changes from creatine.....hmm I don't think so. But I'm extremely moody anyway so its hard to say if this is just an up week or its due to the swole.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> BTW-  I hope you feel better, from what I've heard endometriosis is a bitch (scuse my language).........





It IS a PAIN in the ARSE.......I'm trying to get better though and the new pain meds my doc has me on is making me itchy,   & light headed.   When I feel like this, I cannot eat, I acutally don't even want to smell or think about food.  If you've ever been car sick.....times that by ten.  and that's with out the pain.    AND WHERE AM I AT????  WORK when I should be home in bed.....but noooooooooooo...I have to be here to do it all.  My boss a richard head and a micro-mgr.  I went home yesterday and all he did was call...how do you do this.....how do you do that.......blah blah blah and he's my boss?  He should know how to do his own effin job.  Sorry......I just cannot stand that man.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> Mood changes from creatine.....hmm I don't think so. But I'm extremely moody anyway so its hard to say if this is just an up week or its due to the swole.





Well.  The first day I noticed increase energy and I was happy.  Like a goofy kind of happy.

The second day came the pump  and the 8th day came the endurance..........Still waiting on the strength.


I tried to reply to this earlier HOWEVER IM was down most the day. 

Have a good weekend all....I'M GOIN TO A HOCKEY GAME AGAIN.....


----------



## Antdan (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by BabsieGirl
> In general Creatine should be taken like this: See below.
> 
> BODY WEIGHT
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2003)

Drink it during your lunch and then right after training.  There is nothing weird looking about it.  It's a supplement, not an illegal drug.

If you cannot take it during those times then take it in the morning and then on your way home.  SwoleV.2 is great stuff.  Tastes great and when you mix it, it just looks like a sports drink.  You will see great results with it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2003)

This week I will start this up again.

With these supps, there will be NO weight training or cardio sessions.  Straight up dieting and supps.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> He should know how to do his own effin job.  Sorry......I just cannot stand that man.



I moonlight as a hitman for hire.

Among other things.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2003)

You're okay in my book 

what are your fee$


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 13, 2003)

is beta3 a better stack than mm4 with guggle?


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 16, 2003)

I've heard they both work well together....you can stack both with Guggulbolic.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> what are your fee$



$100 for every bullet I have to use; $150 for every stab.

I'm cruel, but fair.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

Any added bonus?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay.......had an Injury and now I'm back.

First day taking Guggulbolic and Beta3...........Will keep all posted.  SwoleV.2 will start up next month


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 5, 2004)

heh you sold me babsie ...I think Ill give it a shot when I start my summer time cut(wich is soon)....ill put it in the ol EC stack with some clen... It should be pretty interesing cause clen, ephed, and this beta 3 stuff are all angtagonists for different beta recptors


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Power thanks for sharing.  Keep us posted and good luck bud


----------



## senimoni (Jan 8, 2004)

Babs,

Got my stuff today..(guggle/beta3) any recs on how to take or just follow the instructions on the bottle?

Seni


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry Seni,

Take it as recommended.......If you're in your cutting phase, I'd also add MM4

Good luck


----------

